
Ask HN: Anyone using Ada/Eiffel/ParaSail? - z3phyr
Every month, I am challenge myself to learn a new programming language and building a toy. This month I was trying to do Ada. I installed GNAT but it kept breaking on me; someone recommended I go for SPARK? Is there a standard way to use Ada? How do you use it?
======
Hasknewbie
The only way I know is: read "Programming in Ada 2012" by John Barnes:

[https://www.amazon.com/Programming-Ada-2012-John-
Barnes/dp/1...](https://www.amazon.com/Programming-Ada-2012-John-
Barnes/dp/110742481X)

900+ pages of Good Luck With That. All other resources I've seen regarding Ada
are really scattered around, so this book is the one go-to reference.

(Also, SPARK is a more demanding subset of Ada, so maybe wait until you have
come to grip with the language before breaching that topic.)

